# 3 little pigs....they arrived!



## smalltime hobby (Apr 12, 2015)

Yay!  My 3 little pigs arrived today!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Not-so-little pigs! Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice looking!  Congrats.   Always exciting to get another animal.


----------



## heckerdy (Sep 24, 2015)

how old are they may I ask they are about the same size as my pig?


----------

